# Prickly Pear Cactus in Bloom



## paphreek (Jul 20, 2011)

Has survived -30F (-34C) winters growing in a brick planter on an exposed hill out by the road. We nearly lost it one year when there was little snow cover and a nasty cold snap.


----------



## Marco (Jul 20, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Nice yellow on the blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it's amazing that a cactus can grow and flourish in these northern climates -- we have these in Michigan, also. Tough plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice...!!!! Very delicate flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

did you ever eat the fruit!? Oh its terrible and even has pricklers inside!


----------

